# Night Prayer?



## Minh (May 4, 2020)

For those who are prone to sleep at night,

When you are in troubles or distress, do you seek to pray to the Lord *all night* for deliverance from disaster or do you consider Psalm 127:2 to be more important?

Please help as I often struggle with this issue.

Blessed in the Lord.


----------



## Von (May 5, 2020)

I think the context of Psalm 127 points to people working A LOT because they do not trust in the Lord's provision. In your context I would say - if you can't sleep, pray! Even if you can't sleep the whole night - pray the whole night. What other alternative is there? (excluding medical causes and proper sleep hygiene and such, but my guess is that you have exhausted those avenues)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (May 5, 2020)

I find it's a bad idea to try to sleep when your body and mind simply won't let you. You increase your anxiety, thus make it harder to sleep. Prayer is a wonderful improvement of that time, and perhaps by providence you are awake so you can pray. And after sharing the weight on your mind with the Lord, perhaps that will wind you down enough so you _can_ sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

